# Found a VERY weak pigeon..HELP!!!



## chuchee (Oct 3, 2011)

I would go straight to the point but this is a very cute story:

While walking my dog, she stopped at a bush, as usual, but she froze there for a long while. Then I realized she was checking a pigeon. So I told her "this is friend, k?". She then quietly sat down next to the pigeon and sadly looked at it.
Now, I don't know much about pigeons but do know they would fly away when we approach them. This one didn't, even when my dog sniffed it. Moving around seemed pretty difficult for this pigeon enough, not to mention flying. Its feathers at the neck were fluffed out. its eyes blinked very slowly and seemed very tired. I was like "maybe laying eggs????". I was hoping that the pigeon is a late bird instead of early bird but soon enough I had to admit that it needs help. I tried to drag my dog back home then came back with a box to rescue the pigeon but my dog kept on coming back to the pigeon and laid down next to it. 
So finally: home. While me looking for a box, my dog were crying, trying to open the door, non-stop. Then she followed me around and kept on punching me. She was crazy about going back to the pigeon with me but I had to leave her at home.
I put some newspapers in the box and gently pick up the poor pigeon. It didn't show any sign of resistance, just opened its eyes, blinked blinked slowly a few times then back to rest. I, somehow, checked the pigeon and it doesn't have any injuries.
Went back home to be surprise that my dog just did countless huge scratch on the door. But now that she sees the pigeon, she's so happy. And decided to thank me to have rescue her friend by giving me a facial wash and a shower.
I put water, barley, oats, peanuts and 2 bottles of hot water in the box. The pigeon is holding its head with its beak touching the box. It only lift its head up whenever there's some loud noise when I opened the box. Otherwise it froze in the same and doesn't care much.
Is there anything more I can do?? 
Meanwhile, my dog is sleeping next to the box and haven't touch the box once. But I still gotta keep my eyes on them. But maybe not every dogs are pigeon's predators.


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

I know some people will give you lots of advice here...I don't have much just wanted to say not all dogs are pigeon predators...my dog loves her pigeon friends!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you open its mouth and have a look for cheesy growths inside? The slow blink can be associated with canker.

This is t advice from my website on stabilising and examining a sick pigeon, I hope it helps:

If you have a sick , injured or orphaned pigeon please do not feed it immediately, it may be suffering from shock and/or dehydration.

It is important to give it a brief examination to establish any first aid that may be required. First check it for bleeding and stem any bleeding by direct pressure with a clean cloth. If it is bleeding from the beak or a claw you can dip the beak or claw in cornflour to help stop the bleeding.

In hot weather it is particularly important to check it for maggots/fly strike. . The unhatched maggots will look like grains of white rice and will be found in the area of any wound, orifices such as the vent and sometimes at the base of feathers

Check the front of its breast for damage which could indicate a ruptured crop.This is common in pigeons, it is repairable but will need a vet to suture both layers of the crop .

Check under its wings for wounds which could indicate it had been caught by a cat (or dog). Cats carry the pasteurella bacteria in their saliva and a pigeon can die of pasteurella septicemia within 24 hours, so it is important that it is treated with antibiotics (preferably one that combines amoxicillin with clavulanic acid such as Synulox, Clavamox or Clavaseptin) as early as possible.

If it feels cold it is important to warm it up on a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel (so it is warm but not hot) or on a heat pad set low, or under a 40 watt angled lamp for about an hour. If the pigeon is wet and hypothermic you it is best to use a hair dryer to dry and warm it but make certain that the air reaching the pigeon is not too hot. (Please note that if a bird is suffering from concussion heat could be harmful)
After the pigeon has been warmed (that will take about an hour on a heat pad) mix 1 pint warm water with 1/2 tablespoon of glucose, or honey or sugar and half a teaspoon of salt. Dip the bird's beak in the warm water to encourage it to drink, you can also dribble it at the edge of the beak, but don't try squirting the water into the birds mouth as it might aspirate it and die or develop pneumonia.

Do not try to feed the bird yet. It might not be well enough to digest the food, which could kill it. The glucose/honey/sugar will provide the energy it needs for the time being.

You should also check the inside of its mouth which should be clean and pink. Cheesy growths in the mouth could indicate canker. 

Pop a clean white kitchen towel under the bird so that you can monitor its poops. Ideally these should be plump and soft but not runny, of a khaki colour, topped by a cap of white.

There are many variations of poop that indicate different health problems: blood in the poops could be a sign of parasites (worms or coccidia) a bacterial infection (salmonellosis, e-coli) or a protozoal infection (Hexamitiasis). A solid worm shaped poop in a splash of water is typical of the effect of Paramyxovirus on the kidneys. 

If the pigeon has diarrhoea it will need to drink sufficient water to avoid dehydration. Smelly dirrhoea is typical of a bacterial infection such as paratyphoid, which would need to be treated with an antibiotic like Baytril.


----------

